# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Tropical Depression #4

## tim

This storm is currently forecasts to trend north of St. Barth area.

----------


## elgreaux

it has also been downgraded and does not pose a threat to the island, but if if brought a few scattered showers we can always use the water.. the island is very green at the moment so would be great to maintain!

----------


## Dennis

Tropical Storm Missy is your greatest threat for the near term.

----------


## bkeats

Tropical depression is such an apt name for these things when they hit your vacation. On vacation in the tropics and a big storm hits, you get depressed. Unlike ocean swells. I don't know anyone who has been on the ocean that has been tossed around by big swells think of them as swell. They would be better called ocean awfuls. 

 :Wink:

----------


## amyb

This is so George Carlin or Steven Wright!!

----------


## andynap

> This is so George Carlin or Steven Wright!!



A couple of curse words missing

----------


## amyb

7 of them

----------

